
In 2018, Windows died at home and nobody cared - Tuldok
https://www.zdnet.com/article/in-2018-windows-died-at-home-and-nobody-cared/
======
Nullabillity
> Necessary Cookies are required for our sites, products, and services to
> function properly. Necessary Cookies cannot be disabled on our sites using
> the “Opt-Out" button below but you have other options for managing cookies.
> Necessary Cookies include:

> \- Google Analytics

> \- Adobe Analytics

> \- comScore

> \- Akamai

> \- Nielsen

> \- Evidon

> \- Moat

> \- Cedexis

> \- Chartbeat

> \- Index Tag Manager

> \- Tealium Tag Manager

> \- Google Ad Serving

That doesn't seem quite legal, how on earth do you justify 7 pure trackers and
2 tag managers (?!) as absolutely required for the site to function?

~~~
lucideer
Where are you seeing the above-quoted text? Is it a ZDNet/CBS or Microsoft
website?

Would love to share your outrage, but can't find it on either.

~~~
Nullabillity
It's copied straight from ZDNet's cookie management modal.

~~~
lucideer
Not seeing any modal. Is it regional (I'm in the EU)?.

~~~
Nullabillity
Maybe µBlock° was blocking it. You can access it directly at
[https://l3.evidon.com/site/425/3445/22](https://l3.evidon.com/site/425/3445/22).

------
apolymath
what a load of crap. Windows is the only OS that can play modern PC games
reliably. There are millions of homes with Windows 10 PCs, and your article
sounds extremely desperate.

~~~
CapricornNoble
Agreed. I've been using Linux exclusively on my desktop for the past......4
years or so. I'm on the verge of building a new desktop with a Ryzen APU
because I have a bunch of games that I want to play. Steam on Linux is amazing
but still no comparison to running Windows on a machine.

~~~
zaarn
I recommend looking into VFIO. IIRC it's not quite possible with the Ryzen
APUs yet but you can use a dGPU for the guest system.

------
slededit
And they are intent at killing off any stragglers by ever more intrusive
advertising, auto installing crapware, and persistent useless notifications.

------
pjmlp
Yeah right,

[https://www.fnac.pt/informatica/h10](https://www.fnac.pt/informatica/h10)

~~~
s_trumpet
Out of curiosity, what is that link supposed to be? Not loading on my end.

~~~
pjmlp
The Portuguese home page of FNAC European store chain, loaded with all
computers pre-installed with Windows 10, with the exception of a few Apple
ones.

~~~
apetresc
That doesn't really say anything. The argument isn't that Microsoft is ceding
Windows' territory to a competitor, it's that the product category as a whole
is shrinking.

~~~
pjmlp
Naturally, consumers can now keep their computers until they break, the 2
years upgrade cycle is gone.

However when those consumers buy a new computer, it is still plain old
Windows.

